# 2001 SE Headlight Problem



## Rajendra (Oct 12, 2004)

I am in Canada. The left headlight daytime running light (DRL) and highbeams work, but when I turn on the lowbeams (for night time driving), the left headlight goes out and only the right one turns on.

I've read a post indicating that this could be due to a faulty DRL module. Has anyone else had this problem? How difficult is it to replace the DRL module?

Thanks.


----------



## j240 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've got the very same problem, but I haven't figured anything out yet. I've switched bulbs, and also switched the headlight modules under the hood (passenger side, right beside the windshield washer fluid spout). I signed up in hopes someone had the same problem and fixed it. Any updates on your end?


----------

